# Snowplow Driver NEEDED urgent!!



## Vaughn Schultz

Looking for snowplow driver in and around Naperville IL. You do not need a truck, but if you have one great. Please call (630) 750-2333 NOW!

If your looking for other work such as landscaping, brickwork, shop work(working on trucks and equipment) that is also available if you so chose.

Please call me today,

Eric
Elite Plowing


----------



## pushingsnow

give me a call vaughn im the guy for a do it all type i have 2 years wearhouse experience worked on semis for a year worked on cars my whole life since i was 6 (im only 21 though) looking to learn the buisness for a few years before i start some on my own down here i dont have experience plowing but i learn fast and can do most landscaping stuff 815 822 1247 call or text


----------



## Superior L & L

Love it , your log in is "pushing snow" yet you have zero plowing experience lol


----------



## Longae29

Would you judge me also if my handle was "banging chicks" even if my previous experience was the contrary?


----------



## alldayrj

Especially on a 7 year old thread


----------



## cubicinches

alldayrj;1520755 said:


> Especially on a 7 year old thread


Lol... Hey, maybe they're still looking! :laughing:


----------



## goel

So, what is the proper length of time to wait for a return phone call about employment on a 7 year old thread? :laughing:


----------



## pushingsnow

id have to say 21 years lol oops newbie mistake i have plowed just have never had my own plow truck yet


----------

